

Ask HN: What can I do in NYC for 4 hours? - ThoroughlyR

I'm looking at booking a trip soon and I have the choice of flying through NYC with a 5 1/2 hour layover. Making sure that I have plenty of time to get through security/customs, that leaves me about 4 hours to check out the NY tech scene.<p>What can I do in NYC for 4 hours?
======
PankajGhosh
If you are specifically interested in NYC tech scene, I would suggest
a)looking for a tech meetup, b) visiting some start up incubator c)visiting
one of many schools/universities in the NYC (last one would be least probable
of being fruitful)

------
robdoherty2
it might be tough to do much considering the time it takes to get to/from the
airport. both jfk and lga are a good hour each way from manhattan.

what do you want to do?

~~~
ThoroughlyR
I'd really like to visit a start-up and see what it's really like. I've never
had a development job before.

------
big_co
If this is your first time in NYC, forget the tech scene and just walk around
the city. And grab some good food.

~~~
ThoroughlyR
I guess I could use a good leg stretch between flights. :P

------
modernise
It's said they write a song about anyone who eats dinner in NYC, like magic.

